# Cursorposition setzen



## jaenicke (28. Mai 2004)

Hallo Leute!

Ich möchte in einem Fenster die Cursor-Position setzen. (Zum Beispiel über ein bestimmtes Element.)

Wie geht das?

Danke schon mal,
Sebastian


----------



## Roar (28. Mai 2004)

meinst du den Focus? per JComponent#requestFocus();


----------



## Beni (28. Mai 2004)

Mit der Klasse Robot könntest du dafür die Maus bewegen.


----------



## jaenicke (2. Jun 2004)

:idea: Danke, das wars, was ich gesucht hatte. Super.


----------

